

Ask HN: any way to find out how a specific site is made? - olegious

Every time I see an interesting site, I'm curious as to what language it is written in, what framework is being used, etc.<p>Is there an easy way of finding out this information?
======
keyle
The source often give clues. Web apps usually populate the source with some
relevant meta data.

Other than that, Netcraft was useful to know "what's this site running?". That
gives you clues of the OS and the possible technologies used.

ie. [http://searchdns.netcraft.com/?host=techcrunch.com&x=0&#...</a><p>Also
you can try post their forms and dig around that to find out clues.

------
aqrashik
Slightly unrelated, but sometimes I really wish there was a search engine
which would allow you to search the source of a website instead of the output.

That way you could easily find data about all websites using a particular
jQuery plugin, or all websites having a tweet button and so forth.

Would be quite useful for analysis purposes and to gauge the popularity of
various frameworks, etc.

~~~
garazy
Hi if you go to <http://builtwith.com/suggest.aspx> and we're not covering it
I can add it and you'll start seeing it on <http://trends.builtwith.com>

~~~
aqrashik
This is somewhat similar to what I had in mind, but would I be able to combine
criteria?

Just as an example, what if I wanted to find the number of sites which were
using MooTools and had a Twitter button on them, but not a Facebook like
button.

------
instakill
Go to builtwith.com/yourwebsite.com

~~~
morganpyne
The O.P. was asking for a little more details than builtwith.com seems to
provide (how it is constructed rather than what face it presents to the
public), however I had never heard of builtwith.com and quite liked it so
thanks for the recommendation.

~~~
instakill
He asked how to find out what language and frameworks are used to build
websites. If there is a service that goes about detailing how these frameworks
are used to construct websites, then I'd definitely like a link.

